# Baltic Basketball League Final Four 2008



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

*Official website:* www.bbl.net

Final Four preview article

*Venue:* Šiaulių Arena (Šiauliai, Lithuania)









Don't want to repeat myslef again so I gave the link to the preview article above. It would be a sensation if Lietuvos Rytas and Žalgiris do not meet in the final. And when these two arch rivals meet it's always a big event. Plus they both are Euroleague teams so it's really worth watching it. I hope some of you will watch it and we can talk about it here.

Interesting fact - ASK Riga are coached by the head coach of Lithuanian national team.

*Semi-final, April 25th*
*15:45 GMT* Lietuvos Rytas vs. Barons (Latvia) Live here or here
*18:30 GMT* Žalgiris vs. ASK Riga (Latvia) Live here or here

*Third Place game, April 26th*
*14:10 GMT* ? vs. ? Live here or here

*Final, April 26th*
*16:45 GMT* ? vs. ? Live here or here

*Team rosters*

*Lietuvos Rytas*
#4 Simas Buterlevičius (Lithuania)
#5 Andrius Šležas (Lithuania)
#7 Roberts Stelmahers (Latvia)
#8 Mindaugas Lukauskis (Lithuania)
#10 Hollis Price (USA)
#12 Michailas Anisimovas (Lithuania)
#15 Marijonas Petravičius (Lithuania)
#21 Arturas Jomantas (Lithuania)
#25 Jared Jordan (USA)
#31 Martynas Gecevičius (Lithuania)
#33 Chuck Eidson (USA)
#41 Lukas Brazdauskis (Lithuania)
#44 Matthew Nielsen (Australia)
#51 Kenan Bajramovic (Bosnia & Herzegovina)

Head coach: Aleksandar Trifunovic (Serbia)

*Barons*
#0 Einars Tukiss (Latvia)
#1 Kristers Zeidaks (Latvia)
#4 Martins Kravcenko (Latvia)
#5 Demetrius Alexander (USA)
#7 Raimonds Vaikulis (Latvia)
#8 Edgars Eglitis (Latvia)
#9 Rinalds Sirsnins (Latvia)
#10 Dainius Adomaitis (Lithuania)
#11 Dontell Jefferson (USA)
#11 Rudolfs Rozitis (Latvia)
#13 Arturs Brunins (Latvia)
#14 Kaspars Berzins (Latvia)
#15 Michal Hlebowicki (Poland)
#21 Lauris Mizis (Latvia)
#22 Armands Skele (Latvia)
#23 Giedrius Gustas (Lithuania)
#33 Joao Paulo Batista (Brazil)

Head coach: Karlis Muiznieks (Latvia)

*Žalgiris*
#4 Goran Jurak (Slovenia)
#5 Marcus Brown (USA)
#8 Jonas Mačiulis (Lithuania)
#9 Mantas Kalnietis (Lithuania)
#10 Dainius Šalenga (Lithuania)
#11 Eurelijus Žukauskas (Lithuania)
#12 Artūras Milaknis (Lithuania)
#13 Paulius Jankūnas (Lithuania)
#14 Donatas Motiejūnas (Lithuania)
#15 Vilmantas Dilys (Lithuania)
#16 Žygimantas Janavičius (Lithuania)
#17 Šarunas Vasiliauskas (Lithuania)
#18 Vaidas Čepukaitis (Lithuania)
#20 Damir Markota (Croatia)
#24 Marko Popovic (Croatia)
#34 Mamadou N'Diaye (Senegal)
#41 DeJuan Collins (USA)

Head coach: Rimantas Grigas (Lithuania)

*ASK Riga*
#4 Andrius Mažutis (Lithuania)
#5 Raitis Grafs (Latvia)
#7 Ugis Vilums (Latvia)
#8 Dwayne Broyles (USA)
#9 Gatis Jahovics (Latvia)
#10 Sandis Valters (Latvia)
#11 Ernests Kalve (Latvia)
#13 Smiljan Pavic (Slovenia)
#14 Curtis Millage (USA)
#15 Arnis Vecvagars (Latvia)
#34 Aerick Sanders (USA)
#42 A.J. Bramlett (USA)
#45 Dairis Bertans (Latvia)
#55 Rolands Freimanis (Latvia)

Head coach: Ramūnas Butautas (Lithuania)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I didn't realise Jared Jordan was at Rytvas ... I agree would be a big shock if both the big two didn't make it to the final. There really is some talented players doing there thing in Lithuania, if I can catch any of the games I sure as soup will! 

On a side note its ridiculous how many leagues are abbreviated to BBL :biggrin:


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

No surprises yesterday.

*Lietuvos rytas* 89-73 Barons
*Žalgiris* 100-82 ASK Riga


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

Lietuvos Rytas 84-86 Zalgiris

Aleksandar Trifunovic press conference
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/imOAttI4ebw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/imOAttI4ebw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

DeJuan Collins press conference
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1R3EHAIupDM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1R3EHAIupDM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Zalgiris players in the locker room after the final
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iNLT7k9Sf8Q&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iNLT7k9Sf8Q&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow talking about the American influence the boys DeJuan Collins with 29 and Marcus Brown dropping 24 for Zalgiris. 

Seriously tight game, I thought Rytas mighta deserved it based on the team as a whole but you can't argue with star players stepping up and doing there thing. Thanks for the video, sure wish I was apart of the party :biggrin:


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

I could post more of Collins's interviews if you want. They are hilarious 

Here are the game highlights http://www.sportas.tv/lg-lt/archive...os-rytas-----apdovanojimu-ceremonija-104.html


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi villus! I'm from Croatia. Our 2 national team players Markota and Popović are playing this year for Žalgiris and I didn't watched them this year. So can you tell me few words about their game this year? All best to basketball country Lithuania!


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

Boris said:


> Hi villus! I'm from Croatia. Our 2 national team players Markota and Popović are playing this year for Žalgiris and I didn't didn't watched them this year. So can you tell me few words about their game this year? All best to basketball country Lithuania!


Hey Boris, nice to meet you. Popovic was great last season. He's very passionate player and always gives 100% on the court. But when DeJuan Collins came to Zalgiris, head coach gives less minutes to Popovic which means that his stats are less impressive. Popovic usually starts the game on the bench and often plays as SG. His contract runs out this summer and I am almost certain that we will see him in another team next season. It's a pity because he's a great player. But if the coach fails to use his skills I see no other way.

Markota has been with the team for a couple of months and at first he couldn't find his place on the court. He was making too many mistakes and uncertain shots. But he is getting better and gets more playing time especially after N'Diaye's injury. Though he will most likely leave the team in summer because he's on loan here.

And finally, LKL finals start next week and you will be able to watch all the games live on the internet


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Vilius (Nov 13, 2006)

Boris said:


> thanks!


Please check your Private messages


----------

